# Neues System zur Verteilung von EasyLFS?



## Dennis Wronka (3. November 2007)

Ich ueberlege zur Zeit die Verteilung von EasyLFS ein wenig umzukrempeln.
Grund ist dass es ja von der kommenden Version, 0.4, zwei Versionen geben wird. Eine fuer 32-Bit- und eine fuer 64-Bit-Systeme.

Warum ich dies nicht im EasyLFS Projektthread schreibe? Weil ich mit diesem Thema auch gleich eine Umfrage starten will.

Erstmal zu meiner Idee:
Die Pakete zur Installation und die Scripts sind ja fuer beide Versionen identisch. Entsprechend habe ich ueberlegt ob ich diese nicht von der LiveCD trenne und als separates Paket anbiete.
Zum Download gaebe es dann also nicht zwei vollstaendige Installations-CDs (ca. 350MB), sondern zwei LiveCDs (je ca. 90MB) und ein Modul fuer die Installation (ca. 260MB), also 3 Dateien.
Dies wuerde zum Einen Platz auf dem Server sparen, zum Anderen wuerde es auch den Usern die beide Versionen brauchen/wollen Bandbreite und Downloadzeit sparen.
Die meisten User brauchen natuerlich nur eine der beiden LiveCDs, was mich eben dazu bringt etwas zu zoegern.
Das Modul in die LiveCD zu integrieren ist kein Problem, mit einem Tool wie ISO Master (oder unter Windows z.B. UltraISO) wird es einfach dem Image hinzugefuegt. Das ist einer der netten Vorteile die die Linux Live Scripts mit sich bringen.

Also, es gibt zwei Moeglichkeiten zur Verteilung:

Vollstaendige Images:
Das ist die aktuelle Variante, vor allem da es bislang nur eine Version gab.
Jedes Image haette ca. 350MB, was bei 2 Images also 700MB Belastung fuer den Server bedeutet. Der Vorteil fuer den User waere dass er das Image runterlaedt und gleich loslegen kann.
Ein Nachteil fuer User die beide Versionen brauchen/wollen ist dass sie 700MB runterladen muessen. Und eben dass mehr Platz auf dem Server belegt wird.
Kleine LiveCDs und ein Installations-Modul:
Das waere dann meine neue, bahnbrechende Idee.
Auf dem Server wuerden pro CD ca. 90MB belegt werden, plus ca. 260MB fuer das Installations-Modul, zur Zeit insgesamt also ca. 440MB, was sogar weniger ist als die Installations-CD von EasyLFS 0.3 hat (ca. 455MB).
Der Vorteil waere eben dass Leute die beide Versionen brauchen/wollen nicht 700MB sondern nur 440MB runterladen muessen, dass man die "blanken" LiveCDs auch als eben solche einsetzen kann ohne eben den dafuer unnoetigen Installationskram und eben weniger Belastung fuer den Server.
Der Nachteil hier waere dass User die eben nur eine Version brauchen, was der Grossteil der User ausmachen duerfte, zwei Dateien runterladen und anschliessend das Installations-Modul in das CD-Image einbauen muessen.

Ein paar Kommentare/Ideen zu diesem Problem waeren wirklich nett, und natuerlich rege Beteiligung an der Abstimmung.
Ich selbst tendiere zur Zeit zum neuen System, da ich es persoenlich irgendwie sehr attraktiv finde.


----------



## Dr Dau (3. November 2007)

Hallo!

Und wie währe es mit einer 3. Möglichkeit?
Die Live-CD wird in eine RAM-Disk geladen, dort bekommt der User die Auswahlmöglickeiten "EasyLFS 0.4 - 32-Bit Version installieren" und "EasyLFS 0.4 - 64-Bit Version installieren".
Nach der Auswahl wird der User aufgefordert die CD mit der Aufschrift "EasyLFS 0.4 - 32-Bit Version" bzw. "EasyLFS 0.4 - 64-Bit Version" einzulegen.

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## fluessig (3. November 2007)

Ich hab mich für Möglichkeit 1 entschieden, da ich in der Stadt wohne. Angenommen ich käme auf die Idee beide Systeme zu wollen ist es für mich wesentlich angenehmer 5 Minuten in den zweiten Download zu investieren als 10 Minuten ins basteln von ISOs (müsste mir erstmal das Programm dazu besorgen usw).

Für mich käme eh nur eine der beiden Versionen in Frage, von daher würde die Modularität nur einen Mehraufwand für mich bedeuten.

Soviel von meinem Standpunkt.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (3. November 2007)

Dr Dau hat gesagt.:


> Hallo!
> 
> Und wie währe es mit einer 3. Möglichkeit?
> Die Live-CD wird in eine RAM-Disk geladen, dort bekommt der User die Auswahlmöglickeiten "EasyLFS 0.4 - 32-Bit Version installieren" und "EasyLFS 0.4 - 64-Bit Version installieren".
> ...



Das Problem ist hier dass der Rechner nur 64-Bit-Binaries kompiliert wenn er auch mit einem 64-Bit-System gebootet wurde, ansonsten bekommt man nur 32-Bit-Binaries.
Das noetige 64-Bit-System kann aber nicht auf einem 32-Bit-Rechner booten.

Es waere zwar im Grunde moeglich ein 32-Bit-System zu booten und dann per Cross-Compiling 64-Bit-Binaries zu erzeugen, das wuerde aber alles viel komplizierter machen (vor allem fuer mich) und zudem wahrscheinlich einen separaten Satz Scripts benoetigen.

Wie gesagt, das Installationsmodul fuer die 32- und 64-Bit-Version ist das gleiche, nur eben das auf der CD laufende System ist anders.


----------



## andy72 (3. November 2007)

Habe dieselbe idee wie DrDau, darum auch von mir keine abstimmung.
Man kann doch Linux mit 64Bit booten und dem Kernel einen Parameter mitteilen,
was init hinterher verwenden kann.

Gerne wäre ich bereit /sbin/init dahingehend zu modifizieren, dass es diesen kernel-parameter verarbeiten kann.
Init könnte ja dann ein echtes 64Bit booten,wenn der Kernel eh auf 64Bit liefe...

LG
Andy


----------



## Dennis Wronka (3. November 2007)

andy72 hat gesagt.:


> Man kann doch Linux mit 64Bit booten und dem Kernel einen Parameter mitteilen,


Aber das wird nicht auf einem 32-Bit-Rechner booten koennen. Das ist ja das Problem.

Man kann zwar ein 32-Bit-System auf einem 64-Bit-Rechner booten, hat dann aber das Problem dass man dann eben im 32-Bit-Modus haengt und 64-Bit-Binaries nicht ausgefuehrt werden.

Und Cross-Compilen will ich eher nicht, das waere fuer mich die wirklich absolut letzte Moeglichkeit irgendwas zu machen.


----------



## Dr Dau (3. November 2007)

Ich weiss ja nicht wie die Live-CD und das Installationsmodul aufgabaut sind.
Aber könnte die Live-CD nicht einfach prüfen ob z.b. ein Verzeichnis "modules" vorhanden ist und dann die Installationsroutine starten?
Und wenn das Verezichnis nicht vorhanden ist, wird die Live-CD halt einfach nur als Live-CD genutzt.
So könnte man das Problem "Programm suchen" (WinISO) doch umgehen und sowohl unter Linux als auch unter Windows die Images der Live-CD und der Installationsmodule (müsste dann auch ein Image sein) einfach mit bordeigenen Mitteln zusammenfügen.

[edit]
Ach ja, um auch mal auf die Umfrage einzugehen.....
Antwort 1 währe natürlich die (DAU-)sicherste. 
Antwort 2 widerspricht sich irgendwie.
Einerseits ist der Sinn von EasyLFS ja die Arbeit zu erleichtern, aber auf der anderen Seite werden Anforderungen an den User gestellt mit denen er sich u.U. noch nie befasst hat und auch nicht zwingend erforderlich sind (siehe Antwort 1).
Antwort 3 schliesse ich schonmal aus, ich baue ja schliesslich auch nicht einen Käfer-Motor in einen Porsche ein. 

Somit schwanke ich im Moment also zwischen Antwort 1 und 2.
[/edit]


----------



## Raubkopierer (3. November 2007)

Meiner Meinung nach sollte es eben kein Problem darstellen eine Datei hinzuzufügen.
Wegen der 2 Dateien, die man runterladen müsste: Wozu gibt's Torrents? Die meisten Distributionen nutzen sie, weil es einfach Traffic spart. Natürlich weiß ich nicht, ob sich das Systemdafür weit genug verbreitet oder ob es das bereits ist aber du kannst auf deinem Server vllt einfach einen Torrent-Server laufen lassen wenn es ein Root ist.

Außerdem weiß ich nicht wie das ganze ausgerichtet ist. Was wollt ihr? Ein System um Profis Arbeit zu ersparen um an ihr Wunsch-System zu kommen oder ein System für den ominösen Normaluser, der mal reinschnuppern will?

Ich persönlich möchte auch anmerken, dass man 64Bit nicht einfach weg lassen kann. Inzwischen existieren mehr als genug PCs auf denen 64Bit lauffähig ist und ich denke unter Linux gibt es allgemein weniger Treiberprobleme mit 64Bit als unter Windows. Ich selbst werde mir im Januar einen 64Bit Quad kaufen (überraschender Geldregen von der Hausratversicherung)


----------



## Dennis Wronka (3. November 2007)

Natuerlich soll EasyLFS den Leuten die Arbeit erleichtern, aber ein Einsteigersystem ist es nicht, wird es nie sein und soll es auch nicht sein.
Allein wenn man sich schonmal ueberlegt dass man dadurch nur wenig mehr als ein Basissystem bekommt, ohne GUI und allem Kram.
Und auch den Kernel muss man noch ein wenig konfigurieren bevor er kompiliert wird.
Die zuvor eingefuehrte Moeglichkeit die Konfiguration des Kernels der LiveCD nutzen gibt es mittlerweile auch nicht mehr, dafuer gibt es ja eine Vorkonfiguration des Kernels sodass im Grunde nur noch die Treiber fuer die Hardware ausgewaehlt werden muessen.

Da das System eben nicht fuer Anfaenger geeignet ist sollte man meinen dass man eben den Usern zutrauen koennen sollte dass sie das Installations-Modul einbauen koennen. Das ist ja auch kein Gewaltakt. Mit einem Programm wie ISO Master oder UltraISO wird eine Datei in das Image eingefuegt, das war es.

Ein weiterer Vorteil ist eben auch dass die blanke CD eben auch als normale LiveCD genutzt werden kann. Nuetzliche Tools wie z.B. Parted und PartImage sind dort enthalten und somit koennte die CD z.B. zur Partitionierung oder zur Erstellung von Backups genutzt werden. Im Grunde koennte ich auch noch die NTFSProgs installieren (Teil von EasyLFS sind sie eh schon, nur eben nicht Teil des Systems auf der CD) und man koennte die EasyLFS-CD zum Zugriff auf Windows-Partitionen nutzen.
Eine CD mit dem ganzen Installationskram ist dafuer aber wegen ihrer Groesse uninteressant. Natuerlich gibt es auch andere LiveCDs fuer sowas, aber warum nicht einfach die Moeglichkeit bieten? 

64-Bit-Systeme verbreiten sich immer mehr. Im normalen Einsatz duerften 32-Bit-Systeme wohl auch ueber kurz oder lang aussterben, von dem Einsatz von aelterer Hardware mal abgesehen.
Entsprechend find ich es sinnvoll dass es eben auch eine 64-Bit-Version von EasyLFS anzubieten. Aber im Sinne des Fortschritts dann auch gleich die 32-Bit-Systeme nicht mehr zu unterstuetzen waere falsch, vor allem da EasyLFS sich im Grunde wunderbar fuer aeltere Systeme eignet, auch wenn die Installation dort ein paar Tage dauern kann.


----------



## Raubkopierer (3. November 2007)

Also das wollte ich nur wissen. Dann ist es ja klar, dass 2 CDs kein Problem sind. Und mit Torrnt entfällt auch der Download von 2 Dateien. Gibt's die schon oder muss ich mit der alten Version zum probieren Vorlieb nehmen?


----------



## Dennis Wronka (3. November 2007)

Zur Zeit gibt es nur EasyLFS 0.3, welches auch nur 32 Bit ist.
EasyLFS 0.4 ist aber zur Zeit in Arbeit, und duerfte auch noch irgendwann dieses Jahr fertig werden. Wann genau weiss ich aber noch nicht da ich noch ein paar Sachen zu tun habe bevor ich die neue Version der Oeffentlichkeit vorwerfen kann.
Diese gibt es dann wie gesagt sowohl fuer 32 als auch fuer 64 Bit.


----------



## Westbär (3. November 2007)

Wie wäre es wenn man mal eine Base macht die dann 2 Systeme beinhaltet (32 Bit und 64 Bit)

Die BASE könnte man aus GRUB bilden (Aber wenn man will kann man natürlich auch einen Bootloader in Assembler schreiben der dann in den Protected Mode switcht ), dort kann man auswählen welche Partition man von der CD/DVD booten will. Jeweils mit eigenen Daten, eigenen libs für einen Kernel.

Wäre wohl die portableste lösung, den GRUB lässt sich auch einfach auf CD spielen.

Gruß


----------



## Dennis Wronka (3. November 2007)

Das waere natuerlich eine Moeglichkeit, nur waere die CD dann wohl recht voll und somit waere der Spielraum den ich jetzt noch habe futsch.
Es waere ja z.B. auch moeglich dass jemand die EasyLFS LiveCD hernimmt und dieser noch die Pakete und Scripts hinzufuegt um den ganzen Weg bis KDE zu gehen.


----------

